# Probleme mit Internet Explorer 9



## TheSlayedGuardian (2. April 2011)

Hallo! Da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob der neue Internet Explorer 9 von einem Haufen Vollidioten programmiert wurde oder ob es an meinem Rechner liegt, habe ich einige Fragen zum neuen Microsoft Browser, welchen ich in Version 8 noch total klasse fand.

1. Problem: Die meisten Downloads (getestet mit ein paar Trailern von Davestrailerpage.co.uk) bleiben bei 99% stehen, erst nach dem 4. Anlauf oder so wurde der Trailer komplett geladen, bei einem Nvidia-Treiber von der PCGH Seite blieb er ebenfalls bei 99% stehen, liegt also nicht an der Trailer-Seite.
Bonusfrage: Lässt sich dieser eklige, integrierte Downloadmanager eigentlich deaktivieren? Ich hätte gerne die alten Downloadfensterchen wieder^^

2. Die Diablo 3 Seite wird nur halb geöffnet ( Diablo III ) der gesamte obere bereich ist weiss.

3. Das Laden des Saturn-Katalogs bricht mit einer Fehlermeldung ab ( http://www.computec.de/pdf/saturn/saturn_technikkatalog_2011.pdf )
    Mit Google Chrome öffnet er sich problemlos.

Haben hier vielleicht einige User ähnliches erlebt, bzw. lassen sich bei welchen von euch vielleicht welche von meinen Links öffnen mit dem IE9?
Kann ja sein, das irgendwelche Einstellungen bei mir einfach nur falsch sind.


----------



## koe80 (2. April 2011)

also die diablo seite ist bei mir immo auch weiß im oberen teil.

den saturn katalog kann ich aber ohne probleme nutzen.

ich habe aber auch noch probleme mit dem neuen browser auf all meinen systeme vor allem aber bei meinen notebooks.


----------



## Myrkvidr (3. April 2011)

Hm, den Download-Fehler habe ich bei keinem meiner Win Systeme mit dem IE9. Den habe ich allerdings auch nur als Zweitbrowser drauf, Einstellungen sind überwiegend @default. Ich habe auch gerade mal testweise mit einem der Rechner Treiber von NV geladen, völlig problemlos...


----------



## Katze32 (6. April 2011)

die einfachste lösung für diese Probs ist: FIREFOX damit hat man diese probleme nicht....noch dazu kommt das es um einiges schneller ist als der IE und auch sicherer


----------



## grue (7. April 2011)

Das Problem mit dem Katalog ist ein Problem des Acrobat Reader 10 und dessen neuen Sicherheitseinstellungen (Sandboxmode). Mit Acrobat Reader 9.4 existiert das Problem nicht.

Der weiße Bereich auf der Diablo III-Seite ist ein Flash-Video, das offenbar nicht geladen werden kann. Mit Firefox klappt das. Das muß aber kein Problem des IE9 sein, das kann auch unsaubere Web-Programmierung sein.


----------



## Joel-92 (7. April 2011)

bei mir läuft der IE 9 stabil...


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (8. April 2011)

Ja, wenn ich einen Browser haben will, der nicht nur hässlich sondern auch eine völlig unintuitive Benutzeroberfläche... ach, ich fang gar nicht erst damit an  
Kurz: Ich mag den Firefox nicht, ist also keine Lösung für mich^^
Wobei der in der neuen 4er Version schon deutlich besser aussieht und nicht mehr diese bunten Buttons hat.
Allerdings ist der Firefox in der 4er Version wenn ich auch noch Favoritenbuttons hinzufügen würde 4 Zeilig (Eine Leere Leiste, eine für die Tabs, eine für die Eingabeleiste und dann noch eine für Favoritenbuttons) das ist mir dann doch zu dick. Da der 9er die Tabs neben der Eingabezeile anordnet ist er nur 3 Zeilig, das macht einen deutlich schlankeren Eindruck und man sieht mehr von der Website.
Ist also nicht alles schlecht am IE9. 

Werde dann wohl bald wieder den IE8 installieren (aber wohl erst bei der nächsten Windows-Neuinstallation, da er mir dann bestimmt meine Favoriten wieder Alphabetisch anordnet^^), gefällt mir optisch am besten und hat nicht die Fehler der 9er Version. Grad gemerkt, das man bei Web.de mit den Standardsicherheitseinstellungen auch nicht auf eine E-Mail "Antworten" kann, mit "Mittel" gehts immerhin.
Seltsam finde ich auch das sich das Favoritenfenster rechts öffnet, aber wenn man es anheftet auf einmal links ist... warum ist es nicht immer links?


----------

